
Transcript of POTUS remarks to CIA, as delivered - DyslexicAtheist
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jSf6Uxm2u2aPjyQsms-Iir6_0R2aMznB8ttribH9-R0/preview
======
banku_brougham
I'm very curious about how his audience of CIA leadership received this talk.
No way to know i suppose.

Followup: Looks like some first person accounts are reported here:
[http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/trumps-
vainglorious-...](http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/trumps-vainglorious-
affront-to-the-c-i-a)

------
atonse
Is he high? It was hard to tell much coherence from all his blathering. A
TelePrompTer will be crucial going forward.

~~~
ncr100
It sounds like he's dealing with his mistrust (the leak story) by talking
around how he sees the media as being effectively evil. I suspect he wants a
pledge from the Intelligence Agency that they will be With Him instead of With
Them. It sounds paranoid to me.

He behaves like a narcissist. Google "child of narcissist parent" articles for
how that plays out and you will see parallels to the general public's
befuddlement resulting from his speeches.

------
DyslexicAtheist
it seems to me that he considers (post-brexit) Britain one of his most
important political and ideological allies. (pure speculation because there
was this whole "Churchill Trump" thing in the news today). Would love to hear
what others feel is the strategy if there is one. Europe (German speaking
news) doesn't know what to predict.

On the upside social media has been a real joy today. The usual political hate
was somehow replaced by the energy of the womens march that has taken over at
least my personal feed! There still is hope.

------
chrisbennet
He reminds me of one of those story characters that gets distracted whenever
he passes by a mirror. "Am I handsome? I am. Do you think I'm handsome???"

